# Bobcat sweeper brushes



## leigh

I need to replace the brushes on my 60" bobcat pickup sweeper.
Any suggestions on type of brushes to use and also a good source.
Have'nt priced out at bobcat yet so not sure how pricey they are.
My adjustment bolts are at the limit, and I noticed it does'nt pickup
like it should, especially when i was sweeping the sand out of beachfront
lawns doing post irene clean-up. Thanks


----------



## Camden

Check e-bay. You might not find exactly what you need but at least you'll come across many different companies that sell brushes. Call around until you get a fair price.


----------



## snow & salt inc

keystone plastic


----------



## leigh

thanks, will do


----------



## plowtime1

I second Keystone Plastic...you'll might find possibly they are your local suppliers source as well!


----------



## leigh

Thanks again, took a short vacation ,I'll check them out when I get back home to Ct.


----------

